# Hörspiele als php Datei



## Porky (2. September 2007)

Wie kann ich Hörspiele aus dem Internet herunterladen, die als php Datei  ausgegeben    sind und die dann mit dem Windows Media Player ab zu spielen?.


----------



## pamax (2. September 2007)

Hi,

wenn du sie mit dem WMP abspielen kannst klicke einfach mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Fenster und klicke auf "Speichern" unter. Wenn dies nicht klappen sollte, dann ist das Video/Musik ein "Stream". Siehe hierzu: LINK


mfg pmx


----------

